# Solid body boxes



## Ray D (May 18, 2020)

I’ve been making the glue up style boxes for 20 years but have always avoided doing the solid body box calls. I took the plunge this weekend after making a body milling fixture. No picture with the finish yet but here’s the first.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (May 18, 2020)

Keeping an eye on this. Interested in trading some wood for one of your glue ups or a solid body?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TTP GC (May 18, 2020)

Nice one

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Ray D (May 20, 2020)

Got the first one complete

Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## FLQuacker (May 22, 2020)

Nice Ray!


----------



## Ray D (May 23, 2020)

FLQuacker said:


> Nice Ray!


Thanks Wayne. I’ve made a fair amount of glued up box calls over the years but always wanted to mess with the solid body style.


----------



## FranklinWorkshops (May 23, 2020)

Looks great.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## FLQuacker (Jun 3, 2020)

Ray D said:


> Thanks Wayne. I’ve made a fair amount of glued up box calls over the years but always wanted to mess with the solid body style.



Me too...I better get busy :)


----------

